# yeast infection in ear



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

I took Cookie to the vet today for this 1 year check up. He has a yeast infection in his left ear. Does anyone have any ideas of why or how he would get a yeast infection there???

I couldn't believe how much it cost either~!! :shock: 

Cooper- Tell Cooper that Cookie has out weighed him. He was 12 lbs 11 oz today. She wasn't too concerned but says that he would be better to be around 10 lbs, so I guess more exercise for us.... :roll:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I was told by a local "natural" food pet store that you should not feed dogs any food with corn, because it will cause yeast ear infections. You might want to check your food's ingredient list. :dontknow:


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Wow, thank you goldie I would have never thought about corn. I have been feeding him Royal Canin Chihuahua 28 for about a month now. I will have to check that out.

thanks again


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

Just checked and corn is the third ingredient, now what?? :roll:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

you might want to ask your vet's opinion on it... But the person who told me that said they do not sell "any" dog food with corn (IE: Iams, RC, Science Diet, and most of the other well known brands).

I should add, at the time, I thought they were just bashing me for saying I was using eukanuba (iams) puppy food... and they actually gave me a free 4lb bag of "nautual" food to convince me it's better. Although, I've not opened it yet since it takes forever to go thru a bag of food 1/4 cup at a time!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.workingdogs.com/doc0079.htm

that's a helpful article. if the ear infections are recurring then there is question about food allergies or other problems. i've never heard the "corn" theory, unless of course corn is the culprit for the food allergy.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

My female Rottie used to get them when she was younger.
I never heard of corn causing it either.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I just did a search on google, and found this article

http://www.naturalfamilyonline.com/1-np/49-pet-ear-infections.htm



> *Eliminate toxins with a healthy, all-natural diet.* Giving your pet a healthy, homemade diet or high-quality commercial food that doesn't contain corn, additives or preservatives can greatly reduce the amount of wax that the ears produce while also helping to boost the immune system.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

goldie said:


> I just did a search on google, and found this article
> 
> http://www.naturalfamilyonline.com/1-np/49-pet-ear-infections.htm
> 
> ...


interesting i'm going to ask my vet about that one. all the food i've ever fed my dog's contained corn and non of them had ear problems. except for tasha bird but i had allergy testing done on her and corn wasn't one of them, wverything else in the world was on that list though hehe...


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Kira (our FC retriever) suffers with yeast infections in her ears and has been put on a special food, I was recommended holistic salmon and potato for her because her infections are so bad she scratches her ears till they bleed poor girl  She does pretty well on naturediet sensitive (I think it's only available in the uk tho) just make sure you give no table scraps, we found if she's 100% on her dog food her ears dont get bad.


----------

